# max. 50 von x Dateien drucken per Batch



## seppl123 (7. September 2009)

hallo an alle, 

ich habe ein kleines problem 
ich will verschiedene dateien aus einem ordner an einen drucker schicken...
dazu lese ich alle dateien in dem ordner aus und schreibe die dateinamen in eine txt datei. aus dieser hole ich mir die dateinamen und übergebe das ganze automatisch an den drucker. 
nun möchte ich aber nicht alle dateien aus der textdatei, sondern nur 50, jeweils. d.h., es sollen alle dateien gedruckt werden, doch immer in 50er packen.

hier mein bisheriger code, der bis zum drucken funktioniert. 
was fehlt ist die beschränkung.

@echo off

:Start

echo *****************************

set jahr=%date:~-4%
set monat=%date:~-7,2%
set tag=%date:~-10,2%
echo Computer: %computername% 
echo Nutzer:   %username% 
echo Datum:    %tag%.%monat%.%jahr%
echo Zeit:    %time% 

set ordner="C:\DruckTest"

echo --------------------
del C:\DruckTest\Liste.txt
echo Liste.txt wurde in %ordner% geloescht !
echo --------------------

: write_folder_in_file
:: schreibt die ordnerstruktur in eine externe textdatei
dir %ordner% /b >> "C:\DruckTest\Liste.txt" 
echo Liste.txt wurde in %ordner% erstellt !

: send_data_to_printer
:: schickt alle dateinamen die in dem txtfile stehen an den drucker 
::for /f %%a in (C:\DruckTest\Liste.txt) do echo %%a 
for %%a in (C:\DruckTest\Liste.txt) do xxx -S xxx -P xxx -J Test-d %%a 

merci für hilfe und sonnige grüße, sepp


----------



## deepthroat (10. September 2009)

Hi.


```
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

set count=0

for ... (

  set /a count+=1
  if !count! equ  50 goto :eof
)
```
Gruß


----------



## seppl123 (11. September 2009)

hallo deepthroat,

nen counter in dem sinne habe ich schon, doch wie kann ich diesen in dem txt file setzen, so dass alle dateinamen ausgelesen werden, aber solange in 50er schritten, bis das dateiende erreicht ist.
hast du evtl. einen genaueren tip?

sonnige grüße, sepp


----------



## deepthroat (17. September 2009)

Hi.





seppl123 hat gesagt.:


> hallo deepthroat,
> 
> nen counter in dem sinne habe ich schon, doch wie kann ich diesen in dem txt file setzen, so dass alle dateinamen ausgelesen werden, aber solange in 50er schritten, bis das dateiende erreicht ist.
> hast du evtl. einen genaueren tip?
> ...


Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 15 Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke!

Versteh ich das richtig, das du das Programm mehrfach aufrufen willst? Und bei jedem Aufruf sollen dann die nächsten 50 Dateien gedruckt werden?

Warum kannst du nicht einfach nach 50 Dateien warten bis der Nutzer eine Taste drückt und dann die nächsten 50 Dateien ausdrucken?

Du könntest natürlich die aktuellen Stand der gedruckten Dateien in einer zweiten Datei speichern und dann immer soviele Dateinamen aus der Liste überspringen bevor du die nächsten 50 ausdruckst.

Gruß


----------

